# I went to the dentist! (scary)



## Popcorngoo (Aug 9, 2013)

I hadn't been to the dentist in 7 years I think? The receptionist, the nurse, and the dentist all commented on how it's been a long time since they've seen me and that I should really come in a lot more often. I hate the dentist. I hate being trapped in that chair with some person looking inside my gross mouth.  God forbid they try to make small talk, because their fingers are jammed in my molars!! But....during the holidays one of my gums became really inflamed for no reason. And gum disease runs in my family, so I finally made that appointment. And it was awful. The scraping, the clanking, and scratching! My mouth was bleeding from how hard they were going at it. I guess there was a lot of build up during all those years. I had no cavities though! So that was pretty good. And apparently I have to get my wisdom tooth removed. But all in all, I finally overcame the embarrassment and anxiety of going to the dentist......Maybe next time it will only take me 4 years! xD Lol but no srsly you're supposed to go like every 6 months? Ugh. 7 years was too long.... =_=


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

I couldnt finish reading your post once you started listing what those evil people do.:grin2:

That is one place where SA takes a back seat and true horror sets in. I need loads of stuff doing but wont go. Got a vital filling about a year ago from the nicest dentist ever who is great at making you feel calm. It was an easy one at the front but I was still sweating, overheating, nearly fainting, wincing, lol. She is 7,000 miles away and I will wait for her again. Could be years but using Listerine a few times a day is well worth it to avoid an unknown dentist and the costs in the West. She was my wife's childhood dentist so she chats with her instead of me, bonus!


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I can totally relate! A few weeks ago I went to the dentist for the first time since 2003 for a checkup and cleaning. Long story short, I thought a chunk broke off one of my teeth and wanted to get it fixed, but as it turned out it was just a chunk of that hard stuff that builds up over time. A few days ago I had my top two wisdom teeth pulled and in a few weeks I'm getting three cavities filled. Throughout the tooth extraction (which I was conscious for) I could not stop my legs from shaking and I was sweating like nobody's business. One tooth came out fairly easily, but the other one was a fight. (I have, and I quote, "long teeth" which further proves my theory that I'm a lesser evolved form of human lol) 

The dentist and his assistant did awesome as there wasn't really any pain to speak of, but I just don't handle anything dentistry well. Never have (it's a genetic fear). Something that helped me is I brought my coat in with me and used it like a security blanket. If I've learned anything from Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy a towel would have been better, but yeah. For the next couple weeks I'm on a jello, pudding, oatmeal and noodley diet and eating with all the grace of a 95 year old!


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Damn, it's probably about time I booked an appointment too

my last few visits haven't been too bad, since I didn't wait too long in between appointments; the longer you leave it, the worse it'll be when you finally go


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Funnily enough my dentist was my okay place. The hygienist was always rough and annoying but I got used to it. Like a nagging mom lol I usually get goosebumps from the teeth scraping and hey, it's a sort of physical human interaction.
No I'm not over there in the chair getting off >.>

The problem is my dentist retired a few months ago. His replacement is some guy from Africa. I don't mean that in a racist way, but people with heavy accents are not easy for me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats, 7yrs is awhile I'm surprised they remembered you. Its been like 3yrs for me but my teeth are fine.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I went about three years without going, and ended up with a root canal. 
It's not that bad - they'll get mad about you not flossing, but that is about it.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

The one I went to wasn't grumpy at all, though I did make it clear during the paper work that one of the reasons I avoided going for so long was that everytime I went to a dentist in the past they always seemed grumpy about stuff like that. It's never made sense for me for dentists and their assistants to be cranky with patients, especially if they want return business!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, I'm supposed to go for cleaning every 6 months too. You get used to it, that's what happened to me. It depends on my mood, if I feel good I will engage in small talk with them but what's really funny is they ask right when you have stuff jammed in your mouth and there's no way to answer.... Yeah, they also scrape me really hard and feels like they're trying to pull my teeth out on purpose but then I think to myself that if they do - I'll just get a fake one. The whole dentist deal is just like a doctor's visit, only way more scary, it's like the stuff of horror movies or something. One time I was in a bad mood and when I was called up she asked me how I was and I didn't say anything, when I'm in a bad mood and I don't answer once then they keep asking again and again, thinking I didn't hear, but I hold my anger in, I just feel like exploding and screaming at them.... They just annoy me so much when I am in a ****ty mood. But you know when I feel good, and they're jamming stuff in my mouth they're always asking if I have any plans for the weekend or how my weekend was and if I did anything fun.... Jesus, christ, these people must have exciting lives if they expect me to be the same, I just stay in the ****ing house all day you *****. Well, I have to fake it and pretend to be a talkative normie, haha sometimes I lie to them, oh yes we went to Sedona and Flagstaff to visit our grandparents and blah blah blah, you know if you lie they have no way to know if it's real or not and they don't even care. 

Everyone is just doing their jobs and they are programmed to talk and ask you questions and keep everything lively, it's just how everyone in the world likes to be. If they don't ask you questions, then they think that they're not treating everyone equally, so if you get asked a happy question about how was your week and if you're doing anything fun over the weekend, be grateful that they're treating you with respect and equality. They want to take out my wisdom teeth too, but I am too scared, they already asked me twice and if they ask me again I'll ****ing scream and hit them. I don't want those ****ing side effects, they want to hurt me, if they're itching to pull out someone's wisdom teeth why don't they just pull out their own, okay I'll probably exchange screaming and hitting them to asking them to pull out their own wisdom teeth. I also enjoy the sexy women working on me, I haven't gotten any young men yet, I used to have an old one but got replaced with a young sexy woman. I enjoy all the women and staring up close at their faces with or without the sunglasses, sometimes they wear surgery masks. I feel close to them when I stare at them so close to my face, I feel calm and relaxed when they just stare inside my mouth and not at my ugly eyes. I close my eyes anyway, and hold on tight to the chair, hold my head down on the seat and think happy thoughts.

They don't care how gross a mouth is, they only care how great their pay is, so you have nothing to worry about, they actually love their jobs and the grosser a mouth is the more they love cleaning it and the greater their paycheck babey! Although sometimes I feel if I don't respond to their questions they'll think I'm rude and hurt me more, so if I do respond then they'll think I'm nice and I'll get less hurt!


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Way to go and I bet you're glad it's over with. I had my wisdom teeth pulled long ago but remember it like it was yesterday because I was a bit of a bleeder.

I'm also way overdue for a visit and will be booking one shortly because now I have a cracked filling. I really dread it. :afr


----------



## Mat999 (Nov 20, 2016)

3 or 4 years ago they said I needed 17 fillings when I went for a cleaning. I had one done and the rest are fine, I just brush harder and use mouthwash more. 

I even had to have a wisdom tooth taken out, but discovered you dont always need to have them taken out by avoiding the dentist, use lots of Listerine when you feel it starting up and not eating steak on one side of my mouth for a year. 

I am guessing it will cost 5 grand or something, so when I have that knock me unconscious and thats that. No way am I sitting through 16 fillings. I think they were exaggerating anyway. My teeth look perfectly fine from the front. Evil dentists :grin2:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

they are pretty scary......scary how much of your money they take from you. 

good you did something you needed to do, though.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I remember when I got my wisdom teeth removed they injected something into my arm to put me out and it felt SO GOOD! It was like this warmth from inside my body traveled from my toes all the way up to my head and when it reached my head i totally zonked out. 10/10, definitely recommend.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> I remember when I got my wisdom teeth removed they injected something into my arm to put me out and it felt SO GOOD! It was like this warmth from inside my body traveled from my toes all the way up to my head and when it reached my head i totally zonked out. 10/10, definitely recommend.


Omg not to sound like a druggie but that sounds so gooooood, I want some of that. I love the way some drugs make me feel.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Omg not to sound like a druggie but that sounds so gooooood, I want some of that. I love the way some drugs make me feel.


IV drugs have always been my weakness. When I went to the hospital for kidney stones they gave me dilaudid IV and it was ****ing amazing also. I can see how people get addicted to this stuff. Truthfully I still think about it.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> IV drugs have always been my weakness. When I went to the hospital for kidney stones they gave me dilaudid IV and it was ****ing amazing also. I can see how people get addicted to this stuff. Truthfully I still think about it.


Omg I know right? Me too. Aw man I wish we could get high right now. I know it's not the same thing but it's still good.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> Omg I know right? Me too. Aw man I wish we could get high right now. I know it's not the same thing but it's still good.


u ever find out if it is legal in jersey? 
Edit: Well i figure it is illegal, but can u like get it from smoke shops?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

naes said:


> u ever find out if it is legal in jersey?
> Edit: Well i figure it is illegal, but can u like get it from smoke shops?


I'm not sure yet.  And maybe I fail at using Google but I can't seem to find information on this anywhere. I'm still going to assume yes, but I haven't checked yet since I got back. Busy at work and sleeping off migraines, lol.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Atheism said:


> I'm not sure yet.  And maybe I fail at using Google but I can't seem to find information on this anywhere. I'm still going to assume yes, but I haven't checked yet since I got back. Busy at work and sleeping off migraines, lol.


aw damn ur still getting migraines? My poor baby  Hey btw is it just me or does it feel like talking to another person almost when we skype and do sas at the same time? lol


----------



## Bogus (Jun 28, 2010)

Popcorngoo said:


> I hadn't been to the dentist in 7 years I think? The receptionist, the nurse, and the dentist all commented on how it's been a long time since they've seen me and that I should really come in a lot more often. I hate the dentist. I hate being trapped in that chair with some person looking inside my gross mouth.  God forbid they try to make small talk, because their fingers are jammed in my molars!! But....during the holidays one of my gums became really inflamed for no reason. And gum disease runs in my family, so I finally made that appointment. And it was awful. The scraping, the clanking, and scratching! My mouth was bleeding from how hard they were going at it. I guess there was a lot of build up during all those years. I had no cavities though! So that was pretty good. And apparently I have to get my wisdom tooth removed. But all in all, I finally overcame the embarrassment and anxiety of going to the dentist......Maybe next time it will only take me 4 years! xD Lol but no srsly you're supposed to go like every 6 months? Ugh. 7 years was too long.... =_=


congrats 

to maximize the positive results (in terms of fear reduction) of this action you shouldnt tell the story to yourself in such a negative light. your brain believes you when you say that you hate it, its scary and emberassing.

rather, ask yourself if it really was that bad. like, people putting fingers into your mouth isnt the most fun thing, but was after all as bad as you thought it will be? from what you wrote it turned out that it wasnt just as terrible as you exspected - so maybe next time when youre going it may be less of a problem (you actually already pointed in that direction when said it might be just 4 years).

you need to cultivate this sort of thinking more, eventually going to the dentist will be just a chore, not the end of the world.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Congrats on going to the dentist. 

I just went to the dentist(a new one for me) for the first time in about 5 years. I feel like I got really lucky because he didn't try to small talk at all the whole time. I have to go back in a couple weeks to get two fillings though. -.-;


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I went there this year, I only remember going just 1 time as a kid, thats it. I had to get root canals, 3 crowns plus many cavities, it was scary, I thought my mom was only joking when she told me it was going to be a long needle, the dentist had it in her hand about to put it in my mouth, I saw it and closed my mouth and she was giggling but I got used to it, about 5 appoinments in total, more than 20 times with the injection


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm like this too, I will only go if I have to because I feel so embarrassed. Now I have periodontal disease, my pockets aren't bad, but my gum line isn't healthy. I would recommend going the every 6 months. I have to go every 4 because I have to make sure I don't lose any of my teeth.


----------



## scrub ducky (Jan 21, 2017)

congrats!


I actually loooooooooove going to the dentist! like a mouth massage for me. My next appointment is on the 25th...your post reminded me and got me excited lol.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

This doesn't seem worth starting a new thread, so I'll just add it to this one. I went back to the dentist again today to get two fillings done. Half my mouth is still numb though I'm beginning to feel the after pain poke through. I hate the sound of dental drills, they are the worst.  

My room mate had a sudden emergency today and unexpectedly couldn't give me a lift at the last minute, so I had to walk there and back in the snow. Luckily it wasn't too far, only about a third of a mile away. This makes the first time I have gone anywhere besides just out walking for exercise, entirely by myself, in several years. I think that qualifies it as a success. 

I hate that a success for me, is something that most people wouldn't consider notable at all, or might even consider a failure.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a cavity and I don't wanna set foot near my dentist because I feel like they'll probably want me to go under and get rid of the whole tooth and I am NOT here for that. nope nope nope


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

flyingMint said:


> I have a cavity and I don't wanna set foot near my dentist because I feel like they'll probably want me to go under and get rid of the whole tooth and I am NOT here for that. nope nope nope


They cannot put you under and remove your tooth without your consent. Considering your age they probably wouldn't need to do that though. The longer you put it off, the more likely you will be to need your tooth removed.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

That's so awesome! Congratulations! 

I've had something of an almost pathological aversion to dentists myself over the years, mostly because every one I encountered was bizarrely... rude... and judgmental... for no reason. Already chronically depressed and terrible at caring for my own basic needs in general, this definitely didn't help matters. Ever. Sooo. I definitely empathize. :/

Fortunately, about five (?) years or so ago, I encountered my current dentist's office... and they are... indescribably wonderful. _Everyone_, right down to the receptionists, is so kind, thoughtful, receptive, and informative. I actually kind of adore it there... as much as anyone can adore being at a dentist, anyway. Heh

I wish they accepted my most recent insurance plan. 

I'm never going anywhere else.


----------



## Strago (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you.

All my dentists have been rude and judgemental as well. Maybe its the result of having to poke around in so many people's mouths or something? I don't have a choice about mine though, as they are the only one in my area that takes medicaid.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Strago said:


> They cannot put you under and remove your tooth without your consent. Considering your age they probably wouldn't need to do that though. The longer you put it off, the more likely you will be to need your tooth removed.


Fuuuuuuuuuu you're right though

I just hate that place so much. The hours i've spent in there getting my mouth drilled and what not, it was terrible.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm gonna have to get one wisdom tooth pulled, so if you guys don't hear from me anymore it means I died. But seriously, I don't think I will, but there is a possibility. I certainly do not want to go into general anesthesia but just local anesthesia, I want to be awake god damn it. I can't trust myself going to sleep, what if I stop breathing!? Anyway, it's just one wisdom tooth that's bothering me, I keep getting this repeated cyst with pus growing once every 6 months and this is the 2nd time it happened. I read over all the wisdom tooth extraction and how to care for myself and how it's done and it's not bad, they break the tooth in little pieces and just remove it gently, so as long as I can reassure myself that it'll be okay then I will be more at ease as well. It's in a bad position too, it's next to 2 crowns and that's bad cuz even if they remove it there's still chance that my crowns will have their own problems, but I bet it's nothing as bad as being next to an infected wisdom tooth who puses himself over and over again. I also think that if I do die, oh well. But I don't think so, I think there might be a higher possibility of death if you get all 4 removed in one day and if your health is compromised but if you just get 1 pulled in one day and you're slightly in good health that you'll get through it. I'll tell those dentist ladies about my decision and that they were right when they recommended the extraction and then they'll be so happy to help me lol, I have to trust them, they're professionals and they know better y'know, I'll be in safe hands I know it.


----------



## Sertanpyr (7 mo ago)

Dude, you haven't been to the dentist in 5 years? You have very healthy teeth, I must say. If I hadn't visited my dentist for 5 years, I would have had to do 32 fillings. I visit the dentist every six months and do preventive professional teeth cleaning. Also, my dentist provides teeth whitening in Eastlake Ohio, and I finally did this procedure last month. I have dreamed of doing this for a long time, but I wanted first to cure all the sick teeth and align them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Sertanpyr said:


> Dude, you haven't been to the dentist in 5 years? You have very healthy teeth, I must say. If I hadn't visited my dentist for 5 years, I would have had to do 32 fillings.


 Mine aren't in great shape but I haven't been in about 30 years.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I have gaps of 3yrs and 4yrs where I haven't gone to a dentist. I expected to walk out of my dental appointments with a long list of problems and thousands of dollars of worth of dental repairs. Both times surprisingly, I had zero cavities. The dentists were surprised I didn't due to how long it's been since I last saw a dentist. They think the fact I don't drink soda, it might've helped a lot. But they said they could tell due to the amount of plague I had. My enamel is also in not good of a shape, and my consistent teeth grinding made it worse. My teeth is also on the yellow side due to my heavy coffee and tea habit.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I had some dental work done not long ago - talking to them isn't the problem with me, I could talk all day if they let me. It's the dental work that's the problem. Plus last time I had a lot of trouble keeping my tongue out of the way - she was a very nice young girl and was very polite. She just kept saying just try to put your tongue at the bottom of your mouth all the time - she must have said it a hundred times and she never lost her patience with me.


----------

